# Brown of tan witch hat ideas



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in need of a brown or tan witch hat to modify for a PRofessor Sprout costume. Any ideas? Anyone made one before. It seems that hats come in all colors but not much in brown. A sorting hat is not the right kind. Also a type of collar or short cape to go on top of her brown dress. Any ideas of how to make one? Anyone done something along this idea?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I had to google her because I can't remember all those Harry Potter names!

It looks like you could cover a regular witch hat in coffee or tea dyed cheescloth &/or burlap.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great idea!!! I will wait to work on this until I get my knee replacement behind me. That will give me something to do when I am down. 

I ordered a brown graduation robe in a matte finish and color. I hate those shiny ones. It just came in and is perfect. I was able to order height and weight so it is perfect. I think I will take it to my alterations lady and have her cut the sleeves down so they are not so big. I am going to think about it before I do that though. Still gotta figure out how to attach some leaves. I guess I could just hot glue them or sew onto the gown. I would like a sort of collar though or a small capelet thingy. I LOVE LOVE the gown. It is the perfect color. I found a cool apron at GW last week that is brown and a rust color that I thought about wearing, too to add some gardening tools. It is rather small in size. I would love to have one that is bigger and longer in the same style. This is one like I made in Home Ec eons ago with the bottom pulled up and stiched into large deep pockets. But, who in the world makes aprons these days???? I can't find a seamstress anywhere to make me some things. I would love a couple of more cloaks and this apron and capelet. My alterations lady will only do alterations although she is a great seamstress.

The hat is what is giving me fits though. Wish I could wave my magic wand and have one. lol.

Do you think I could just glue on the other fabric? This is not my thing.

A fellow haunter made a hat at our last MNT out of wire for the frame and paper and masking tape. She then covered it in black material and it was great. However, it was for a prop, not to wear.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I saw that someone had taken a straw sunhat and used it as the base of the hat then put a cone shape on top and wrapped it with burlap ... looked great and not that difficult to do. As for the caplet ... use upholstery material and make a scarf to tie around your neck ... glue fringe to the edges or some leaves . No sewing ... just a bit of glueing.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

margaret said:


> I saw that someone had taken a straw sunhat and used it as the base of the hat then put a cone shape on top and wrapped it with burlap ... looked great and not that difficult to do. As for the caplet ... use upholstery material and make a scarf to tie around your neck ... glue fringe to the edges or some leaves . No sewing ... just a bit of glueing.


And sunhats can be found in the dollar stores or cheaply elsewhere too. They'll be out soon if not out already!

As for aprons, Etsy is FULL of aprons of all kinds. From Disney replicas to vintage ones. I bought a sheer, vintage pink one & use it as a curtain in my kitchen window. You can even see one of my little Kitchen Witches flying by.


I was looking for a Halloween apron & just entered that in the search field & came up with a TON of pages so you've been warned, you may spend an entire night looking at some awesome aprons on Etsy if you dare!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love that apron as a curtain! What a great idea. I wish I had a window over my sink!

I will probably hate you for the etsy idea, too. Another late night coming on....

margaret, thanks for the idea. That is great. I will try to pick up a hat so I will have it here. I do have some burlap and some pieces of dark brown material too. I also bought 5 yards of dark brown knit at GW over the weekend. It would make a great cloak line with a tan. I bought 5 or 6 yards of a pretty black with a tan vertical small design last year and the same amount in a beautiful dark green with gold pattern. I would love to find a seamstress to pay to make them into cloaks.

margaret, how is the planning going for this year? I am so intrigued by your parties. Now that I think about it, I need to go back and look at your albums. I need to revisit your decor for the forest one. Lol. Didn't even think of that until you posted. 

Off to check out these things. Thanks, both of you!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

omg, margaret!

I remember looking quickly through you albums on the small images and meaning to return. I forgot all about doing that. Your decor for the Enchanted Forest was perfect!!! I love so much of it. I left you a ton of comments. The book with the menu is wonderful!! What a nice touch. I do hope you will share how you did it. I need some lessons in how to make things like that on the computer. Also what were the placemats---real wood or cardboard. Please share about those and the candles on the table. Oh my, I so want to do a luncheon like that for the spring. Dang knee surgery will probably knock it out this year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I picked up some pieces of a green upholestry type paterial pieces today at a garage sale. There was also a piece of brown vinyl looking material. She gave it all to me for $1. I may try to make a sort of slip over collar. I am going to think about this and see what ideas I come up with. I really don't have time to mess with this right now since I am trying to get things done around the house before my surgery on the 14th.

I like the idea of making the hat, but have to figure out how to make a garden type hat into a witch's one with the point. I like this idea since it could in theory be made without a huge point on it which seems to be Prof. Sprout's style. LOL

I stopped in GW today, too and found a long garland type that has some good looking leaves and flowers on it. It was only $2 so I bought it and pulled the flowers off. I will have it to use on the costume and might even be able to use it as the long strip and just sort of tack it on with thread. I also went in the Salvation Army store in our neighboring town and found a cool silver/gray hair with soft curls for $3 so I have hair for the costume now. 

I also found a package that was new that had a sort of garland thing of nothing but the leaves for $1. So, that can be used on either the hat or costume. 

I am getting excited about this. I will add some pics later.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

This sounds like things are really coming together for your costume! I tried to send you something on a costume I had seen on Pinterest but did not know how to send it to your Pinterest account. I shall see if my son can give me a hand.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

margaret said:


> I saw that someone had taken a straw sunhat and used it as the base of the hat then put a cone shape on top and wrapped it with burlap ... looked great and not that difficult to do. As for the caplet ... use upholstery material and make a scarf to tie around your neck ... glue fringe to the edges or some leaves . No sewing ... just a bit of glueing.


Margaret, I am going to give this a try. When I read it the first time, I missed the adding of the cone. I think this is perfect. I listed a brown Prof. Sprout type hat on my wish list so I won't do anything until after this One item Secret Reaper just in case.... LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, look what I just found!!! It would be perfect. I can't wait to give this a try! It is a win win because I have always wanted a crooked hat, one that is grungy looking for a old foresty witch and I could also do one for Prof. Sprout.

Burlap DIY Witch Hat


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

That is absolutely perfect!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My Professor Sprout costume with the mandrakes.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great costume, Printersdevil. Hope it was lots of fun.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

looking good there printersdevil.


----------

